# Visa for a Child born overseas for Parents holding PR ??



## angorwat (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

Myself and my spouse having PR (175 skilled migrant)and living in Australia, we are expecting a baby by next year.
I am planning to send her to the home country (India) for the delivery.

In this case, what will be the citizenship status of the baby born overseas for the parents having valid PR, (father living in Australia)??

1) Do baby still eligible to get the Australian citizenship similar to the baby born in Australia? 
or 
2) I need to apply a separate child visa (101).

If its child visa how long it takes?, as it might be the straight forward application for the healthy baby.

Thanks


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

For now you'll have to apply for a child visa for your baby.

Then, if you are your partner remain permanent residents of Australia, your child will be eligible for citizenship if he/she spends most of their time in Australia until their 10th birthday. I'll update with some links later. 

However, if you or your husband become citizens, the child will be eligible for citizenship straight away.


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Just wanna add, if your baby is born oversea, your baby is only eligible for Au citizenship if 1 of the parent is Au citizen at the time of the birth.

Cheers


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

dusty_springfield said:


> Just wanna add, if your baby is born oversea, your baby is only eligible for Au citizenship if 1 of the parent is Au citizen at the time of the birth.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I made a mistake, you're right dusty_springfield. And here's the link:
Australian Citizenship - Quick guide to Australian citizenship
*If you were born overseas to an Australian parent you can apply for citizenship by descent.*
_
*Whether you are an Australian citizen by birth depends on the date of your birth.
Most children born in Australia before 20 August 1986 are Australian citizens by birth unless one parent was entitled to diplomatic privileges or was a consular officer of another country.
Children born after that date are only Australian citizens if at least one parent was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of their birth.
*
*Children born in Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents, automatically acquire Australian citizenship on their 10th birthday if they have lived most of their life in Australia.*_
Source: http://www.citizenship.gov.au/current/


----------



## angorwat (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Sarah and dusty_springfield for the info provided...
just a quick one - approximately how long does the offshore child visa takes to finalize??


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

angorwat said:


> Thanks Sarah and dusty_springfield for the info provided...
> just a quick one - approximately how long does the offshore child visa takes to finalize??


These are the standard processing times for the Child visa (101).
Lodged in Australia,
Low risk - 7 months
High risk - 8 months

Lodged outside Australia,
Low risk - 3 months
High risk - 14 months

Client Service Charter


----------



## elkisu (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi angorwat,
I am in the same situation as you were before.
Planning to send my wife back to our country to give birth.
Would like to know how did you go with bringing your newborn to Australia?
How long did it take for the process?

Thanks.


----------



## angorwat (May 12, 2011)

Hi,
You need to apply child visa 101 for your child to bring back to Australia. I applied still awaiting for the approval.
If your baby born here, he/she became AU citizen straight away.


----------



## elkisu (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Angorwat.
Does that mean the child will not be able to come to australia till 'child visa 101' is approved?


----------



## angorwat (May 12, 2011)

Yes, the alternative may be apply for child visa which takes 6 to 12 months to approve during this time you can bring the child to Aus on visitor visa if you need.


----------



## dennis_25 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Visa help*

Help me, I need to get to get visa for newborn baby that was born overseas.
My wife was on an emergency holiday because her mother had passed away, and she was pregnant but when she was getting a medical certificate for travel back to Australia, the doctor checked her blood pressure it was too high and the doctor admitted my wife for 3 days. Her blood pressure was still high and the doctor decided to get the baby out. My wife is still there with the baby. My question is, what do I do to get visa for my baby girl.  My family and I are permanent residence already but the baby.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Not my particular area of expertise, but from DIAC's website it looks like this is what you need: Child Visa (Subclass 101)


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh... I just found another page on their website with info:

Family - Visas & Immigration

It looks like that's indeed the right visa - and that it costs $2k and the processing time is 14 months.  And if your child had been born in Australia, it would have been a citizen from birth. Man, that REALLY doesn't seem fair. Can someone clarify if this is right?


----------



## ag2083 (May 3, 2014)

*Lead time for child visa (101)*

Hello,

I am in the same situation, hold Aus PR but my child is born in India. Now we wanted to go to Aus so need to apply child visa (101).

Anybody who has applied for child visa, *can you please let me know the time it takes to finally get approved*?

Even though the DIAC site mentions the list of documents but can somebody *pls share the list of docs you have provided along with the application form*?:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikstrips (Jun 22, 2014)

angorwat said:


> Yes, the alternative may be apply for child visa which takes 6 to 12 months to approve during this time you can bring the child to Aus on visitor visa if you need.


We are permanant resident of Australia since last one year and now i am eleigible for Ciitzenship my wife dilevered baby in Overseas in april this year and we like to bring the baby back to australia as soon as possible this year .

1.Should we apply directly child visa sub class 101 or 
2.Visitor visa first then child visa 802- which option will be faster ?
3.When child will be eligilble for medicare benefits -after lodging the PR application OR after getting approval for PR application . 
4.Should i hold my citizenship application till the child gets PR approved so we both can apply together ?

what should be the way forward little confused ..pls suggest

would appreciate your quick reply/ feedback .Thanks


----------

